# Instrument Cluster Interchange



## BBB_Diesel (Jul 6, 2004)

hi all,

was wondering if an instrument cluster from an 87 Pathfinder will fit (and work) into an 87 D21...the one i am looking at has an rpm gauge but my D21 does not...any way to make that work (wire from ignition coil?)...really more concerned about the speedometer though...any input will be apprecitated


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

it can be put in but there are way more bells and whisltes on the pathy cluster..

just remove the speedo head and put it in your old cluster..

the tach may or may not have the wiring back there but there is a plug up by the coils that can be tapped into to get a tach to work..

i have not done it my self so a search may be needed


----------



## BBB_Diesel (Jul 6, 2004)

yeah i got an aftermarket tach already installed (tapped into the coil wire) so i guess i can make that work....indeed the pathy cluster has a whole lot more gauges on it; i also found out that its off a 3.0L....i would like to use the pathfinder cluster since it has a volt meter built in too...i was just wondering about the plug-ins on the back of the cluster; will it work with my d21 (temp/fuel/ and speedo are really the important ones i care about)

thanks


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

it is possible the tach may not work if you have a 4 and it is from a six ..

but the temp /fuel ans speedo should be just plug and play..(so to speak).


----------

